# How to talk your way into handcuffs 101.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sgt needs to grow a sack. 





** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Chicago, Illinois - Newly released body camera footage shows a dispute between Chicago Transit Authority supervisor Martesa Lee and Chicago Police Officer Raymond Haran, as well as her subsequent arrest, after she complained about the interaction to his supervisor. The incident happened back in February 2020 at the Jackson Red Line platform. Musician Michael Malinowski, known as "Machete Mike" for the way he plays guitar, was playing music when he was suddenly stabbed by a 38-year-old woman. The woman later said the guitar playing had given her a headache. CTA supervisor Martesa Lee was there as the incident commander. Chicago police arrived to the scene and what followed was captured on body cam footage. Lee accuses the officer of pushing her while on the platform. The officer is heard telling the woman she is in a crime scene, as the woman is seen on her radio, the officer grabs the woman and moves her, according to the video. She then goes up to a CPD sergeant to make a complaint against the officer. The Sgt is heard on video telling Lee "If he tells me that you were obstructing the crime scene, we're going to arrest you". Lee was arrested and kept on the platform for eight minutes before she was released without charges. Lee is now suing the city of Chicago over the incident and she also has filed a federal lawsuit against the two officers, alleging false arrest and a violation of her First Amendment right to free speech.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

If the decision was made to arrest, I would of stuck with it. Releasing her on scene and not charging her just adds to her her case and shows that CPD was indecisive and unsure of their arrest. That’s just my $.02..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate people like that. Imagine working for her??


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Free speech doesn’t apply when you are working for a govt agency, on duty and in uniform. Fucking Cunt.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> Free speech doesn't apply when you are working for a govt agency, on duty and in uniform. Fucking Cunt.


*Exercising your first amendment right has never been a problem for you my friend.....*.
BTW, Once you say"you're under arrest" and physically detain them, you might as well book them, cuz to do otherwise will only cause further pain.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> *Exercising your first amendment right has never been a problem for you my friend.....*.
> BTW, Once you say"you're under arrest" and physically detain them, you might as well book them, cuz to do otherwise will only cause further pain.


I feel like that's cover your ass 101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I hook, I book. The jail can let them go...

FWIW I hooked up “Da Mayor” once at a homicide scene. He tried coming in stating he was “authorized since I’m Da Maya’ and you can’t tell me what to do”... My SGT died laughing and my Chief busted a gut and took custody of him and 849b’d him. 

Chief told me never to do it again...unless my SGT authorized it.
Word. Yo.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> *Exercising your first amendment right has never been a problem for you my friend.....*.
> BTW, Once you say"you're under arrest" and physically detain them, you might as well book them, cuz to do otherwise will only cause further pain.


Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> Free speech doesn't apply when you are working for a govt agency, on duty and in uniform. Fucking Cunt.


As we've seen even if you're not on duty and in uniform if you have the wrong opinion.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Blue Lives Matter!

Oh shit. I’m fucked now. Attica! Attica! Attica!


----------

